# MES 30 with window or without?



## jds22 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I've decided on an MES 30 but am wondering if it's worth it to pay extra for the model with the window.

Is there any reason to buy one over the other?

Are there any reliability concerns with these?

Thanks

Jerry


----------



## big casino (Sep 10, 2012)

well if you do get the window all I can say is you have to wipe it down  every time as soon as your done with it to keep it clean, and also alot of times mine has soo much condensation on the window most of the time I can't see in there any way. if you can afford it go for the 40 I wish I had, I could use the space


----------



## jds22 (Sep 10, 2012)

Big Casino said:


> if you can afford it go for the 40 I wish I had, I could use the space


Are there any advantages to the 40 other than more space?


----------



## big casino (Sep 10, 2012)

don't know never had one


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a 40 with window and remote. Other than space I don't think there's any difference. As for the window...I hate it cause it has to be cleaned all the time and if there's any condensation you can't see in there anyway.


----------



## jds22 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok, thanks for the replies. For my needs the 30 without the window will do just fine.

Now I need to decided on whether to go electric or charcoal.

My first smoker was an electric Master Forge from Lowes that I got for father's day. It's going back today, just under the 90 day return policy, due to the plastic doors melting.

I love the simplicity of electric but am concerned about quality.

Charcoal doesn't suffer from failing heating elements or electronics but is more work.

Knowing myself like I do, I think I'll go with electric again.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 10, 2012)

I love my electric for jerky, sausage, and those long smokes. I've had mine about 18 mos and really had my first real problem with it and Masterbuilt sent me a replacement element (no charge) and when that didn't fix it they replaced the body unit (no charge). I'm smoking 5 lbs of beef jerky now. I did a 16 lb brisket and had to put it in at an angle to get it to fit, I'm glad I have the 40".

I want a propane smoker so I'm holding out for the new redesigned Masterbuilt 40" which is thermostatically controlled.


----------



## jds22 (Sep 10, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> I love my electric for jerky, sausage, and those long smokes. I've had mine about 18 mos and really had my first real problem with it and Masterbuilt sent me a replacement element (no charge) and when that didn't fix it they replaced the body unit (no charge). I'm smoking 5 lbs of beef jerky now. I did a 16 lb brisket and had to put it in at an angle to get it to fit, I'm glad I have the 40".
> 
> I want a propane smoker so I'm holding out for the new redesigned Masterbuilt 40" which is thermostatically controlled.


I just read thru your thread on the issues you had with it. It's good to know that Masterbuilt took care of you. I think that sealed the deal for me. I'm going to go with the 30" non-window.

For the little bit of time I had the Master Forge I loved it. It made good BBQ and was idiot proof to operate. Of course the plastic doors melted but I guess you can't expect them to last forever now can you?


----------



## deltadude (Sep 11, 2012)

jds22 said:


> I'm pretty sure I've decided on an MES 30 but am wondering if it's worth it to pay extra for the model with the window.
> 
> -----------
> 
> ...


The MES is electric which is what your original inquiry wanted info on.  However you then say you need to decide charcoal or electric?  The MES only comes in electric, the Masterbuilt charcoal smoker has none of the features (double walled insulated construction, digital controls, temp probe & sensor, etc).

Regarding a window or not, the window is an unnecessary feature for smoking meat, you don't see windows on any commercial electric smokers, or any competition smokers, smoking is all about temp control, timing and prep (rub or marinade, etc), with a wide degree for variance so opening the hatch to see your Q isn't going to effect much except add a few minutes of time.

Regarding charcoal vs electric, there is only one difference.  With charcoal you get a smoke ring in your cooked foods, electric smokers no smoke ring.  Some say taste is better with charcoal.  Last week I was at Reno's national rib cook-off and sampled a lot of ribs, my MES ribs are just as good and better than some that I tasted.  The main difference was the smoke ring, those ribs had it, mine doesn't.


----------



## hkeiner (Sep 11, 2012)

I like the window on my MES40 a whole lot.


----------



## jds22 (Sep 11, 2012)

deltadude said:


> The MES is electric which is what your original inquiry wanted info on.  However you then say you need to decide charcoal or electric?  The MES only comes in electric, the Masterbuilt charcoal smoker has none of the features (double walled insulated construction, digital controls, temp probe & sensor, etc).


Sorry, I should have been more clear. I need to decide on whether or not to go with an electric like the MES 30 or a charcoal like the WSM or similar.

My original post was just for info gathering to help with my decision.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 12, 2012)

If I had to do it over again, I'd still get my MES...I have no desire to mess with charcoal and wood. Just my .02


----------



## jds22 (Sep 12, 2012)

Update. Thanks for all of the replies and info, I ended up getting the Chargriller Akorn. I guess I'll wander over to the charcoal section.


----------



## deltadude (Sep 12, 2012)

You can't go wrong with either the MES or the WSM.  If I didn't own a MES I would go buy a WSM.  If you can afford the MES 40 there is one thing the WSM can't match, capacity.  The MES 40 is capable of smoking up to 16 racks of ribs, or 8 large butts, maybe even a few more butts, I have only done 4 at once.  Another plus for electric is fuel cost, hard to beat about 11-12 cents an hour for smoking meat, charcoal is a lot more expensive for fuel.


----------

